# Getting a Job in Germany out of College



## west3do2k

Hey, I'm going to be graduating with a BA in Economics in May, after which I'd like to get a job in Germany. I wondering where would be a good place to start looking for jobs while I'm finishing up my degree in the US, or a good region within Germany to look into? Could I get a job doing payroll or record-keeping with just a BA, or would it be better to get certified in teaching English? 

My German isn't nearly good enough to use in a work environment. One of the reasons I want to go is to fix that.


----------



## James3214

I think the second option of teaching English (with say a TEFL qualification) would be better as I doubt you would get a work permit for jobs like payroll and bookkeeping where probably fluent German is also required. Getting the work permit will be the difficult thing and all I can recommend is look on the web for English speaking jobs and the sponsored links above. 
Obviously, Berlin or any of the former East German cities (Liepzig, Dresden) would be my favourite destinations but I guess you are not going to get too much of a choice depending on the jobs offered.
You could also perhaps try the US government or military for any civilian jobs they might have here.
Good luck. I am sure you will enjoy your stay if you can get something.


----------

